# a couple of HIE prints....



## terri (Apr 23, 2007)

I finally got around to making prints of some HIE negatives I have had for awhile.

This was an experiment with split-grade printing (thanks to Les McLean for his great beginner's tutorial!). Printed at Grade 0 and 5 only.

"Riding Cyclops"









This next one (from another HIE negative) was a real challenge to print! It was a tricky exposure based on the time of day and the shadows of the dune against that blinding sunset. I made three separate exposures here, one for the foreground, one for the upper sky, and a final one to really burn in that strip of sky just above the dune. Challenging, but darkroom fun! 

I've shown this to one person and he immediately pronounced it "creepy".  

Sand dune sunset:







Thanks for looking.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 23, 2007)

Creepy indeed. The second one looks like it could be a primary piece in a gallery.  The 'eerie' silhouette of the tree with the branches twisting this way and that and the tones of the sky. Wow.  Now if only I coudl be brave enough to break out the film camera and some of that HP5 I have sitting around.  Beautiful - thank you for sharing.


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 23, 2007)

That 2nd shot is amazing the tree, the clouds, everything.


----------



## Weaving Wax (Apr 23, 2007)

I love that effect!! Is that from the type of film or the developing technique?  Is this the Kodak film going out of production?  Really awesome shots!


----------



## terri (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you!

Weaving, this is Kodak HIE, the BEST infrared film (IMNSHO) :mrgreen: that is currently out there. (The rumor was running around that it was going to be discontinued, but apparently that _was_ misinformation. Kodak IS D/C their color infrared, EIR, however.) 



> I love that effect!! Is that from the type of film or the developing technique?


HIE is unique in that it has no antihalation backing applied; this makes it a bit trickier to handle but also rewards you with this lovely glow.  It also has an extended sensitivity to 900 nm making it a true IR film. 

Not sure how well it transferred over from my scan, but if you look closely at the highlights on the top image (around the people and the lift chairs) you can see that telltale "halo".


----------



## newrmdmike (Apr 23, 2007)

what iso did you rate the film at?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 23, 2007)

Woah, #2 creepy and wonderful!


----------



## terri (Apr 23, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> what iso did you rate the film at?


Just under 400. I dig having speed.  #25 red filter, btw.

Thanks, Tangerini!


----------



## fightheheathens (Apr 23, 2007)

i've been inspired to get my HIE shots scanned now really cool stuff.

i shot a bunch of stuff of ocean waves with HIE for the long exposure contest, but the place i sent it (walgreen) couldnt scan the HIE film because it was aparently too thin and the only pro place charges something like 40 bucks for 36 shots which is a bit expensive i think....
there might be a cheaper place though...i hope....


----------



## terri (Apr 23, 2007)

fightheheathens said:


> i've been inspired to get my HIE shots scanned now really cool stuff.
> 
> i shot a bunch of stuff of ocean waves with HIE for the long exposure contest, but the place i sent it (walgreen) couldnt scan the HIE film because it was aparently too thin and the only pro place charges something like 40 bucks for 36 shots which is a bit expensive i think....
> there might be a cheaper place though...i hope....


yikes!! :shock: That _is_ expensive. I hope you can find a place; I love seeing what everyone does with HIE.  Have you tried any pro labs in your area? 

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 24, 2007)

Have I told you lately how much I love you 

Wonderful shots, Terri! Love seeing your work.


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2007)

woodsac said:


> *Have I told you lately how much I love you *
> 
> Wonderful shots, Terri! Love seeing your work.


No, you haven't....  (sniffle) So, it's about time!  

Thanks so much, Jake. :hug::


----------



## blackdoglab (Apr 24, 2007)

The second shot is like a memory of a dream.  Beautiful


----------



## Puscas (Apr 24, 2007)

both great, but my fav. is #1. Don't know why*, but I love it! The shoes in the top left corner are the perfect touch. 


*maybe because it's like they are on a ride in the sky without being attached to the ground...






pascal


----------



## terri (Apr 25, 2007)

Puscas said:


> both great, but my fav. is #1. Don't know why*, but I love it! The shoes in the top left corner are the perfect touch.
> 
> 
> *maybe because it's like they are on a ride in the sky without being attached to the ground...
> ...


Thank you, Pascal! Well, that shot is off the same roll as this one, and is actually the same group of people:







I was quite happy with this shot (and have posted it here before), but it grabbed my attention first, so it seems that I ended up neglecting the other frames from that roll. :blushing: 

So, when I recently came across that top one with the feet, I thought it was time to print it up and see if it had the same kind of feel.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------

